# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  معماری قابل اجرا

## azam2005

در قسمتی از توضیحات کتاب مرجع کاربردی متولوژی Rup گردآوری احمد برانی حاجبی گل محمدی نعمت بخش مسلمی فر و کتاب Rup انتشارات ناقوس مطلب زیر آمده است
هر چه زودتر معماری قابل اجرا را مبنا قرار دهید 
منظور چیه 
آیا منظورش همان threetire بودن پروژه ها یا اصولا معماری ساخت نرم افزار است

----------


## azam2005

کسی جوابی نداره ؟

----------


## smhoseyni

منظور این است که معماری نرم افزار خود را تا حدی کامل کنید که بتوانید یک نسخه اجرایی از نرم افزارتان  که بر پایه همان معماری قرار گرفته است و شامل عناصر طراحی شده برای معماری می باشد را تهیه کنید. 
بعنوان مثال صرف تهیه نمودار اجزاء معماری کافی نیست، بلکه لازم است اجزاء کلیدی پیاده سازی شوند تا امکان آزمون و ارزیابی معماری نرم افزار فراهم شود.
از آنجا که یکی از اهداف مهم RUP کاهش هرچه سریعتر ریسک های بزرگتر است، و بخش مهمی از ریسک ها مربوط به معماری نرم افزار می باشد، لذا توصیه می شود که هرچه سریعتر (پیش از انتهای فاز Elaboration ) یک معماری قابل اجرا برای نرم افزار تهیه کنید (نسخه ای از نرم افزار که بر پایه معماری اصلی قرار گرفته است ولی همه قابلیت های نهایی در آن پیاده سازی نشده اند).

----------


## reza_rad

در ادامه فرمایشات جناب حسینی...
در واقع RUP روی این اصل خیلی تاکید داره که:
منتظر نباشید تا همه ی مسایل برنامه تون رو حل کنید و تمام feature  ها رو کاملا اضافه کنید و بعد بخواهید سیستم کامل رو تست و پیاده سازی کنید.
بلکه اون رو به فاز هایی بشکنید و در فواصل کم install های قابل اجرایی داشته باشید.

----------

